# Right Foot Test



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Some one just sent me this. Both Hubby and I tried it and we couldn't stop it.

1. While sitting at your desk in front of your computer, lift your right foot off the floor and start moving it in clockwise circles.

2. At the same time take your right hand and draw the number "6" in the air. Your foot will change direction. 

We also tried it with our left foot and the same thing happened. It's something about the brain being pre-programed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you draw the number 6 with your right hand while moving the left foot clockwise, it works

Spooky1 and I are sitting here laughing like fools trying to fight the brain programming.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am possessed!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not even going to try again. I did this once before. Frustrating to think something seemingly so simple gets the better of you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ah the simple pleasures Haunters find in the off season.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Ah the simple pleasures Haunters find in the off season.


No...that would be THIS version:

1. While sitting at your desk in front of your computer, lift your right foot off the floor and start moving it in clockwise circles.

2. At the same time take your right hand and draw the number "666" in the air. Your foot will change direction because you are possessed by a demon. :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

that is funky


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Been trying to beat this one for years. No success.


----------

